# White Linen Suit



## Toad (Jun 10, 2005)

Gentlemen: while following a link in another thread, I came upon a white linen suit in Perlis's web site. While I presently do not live in the south, I have spent some time there, have sent two children to Tulane, and can find my way around New Orleans, but I don't think in all my 60 years I have seen an adult male in a white linen suit, orther than the time I met Col Sanders sitting on my front stoop in Saint Louis.

Is this purely a NO staple? Under what circumstances would one wear such a suit, if your not Tom Wolfe or Hal Holbrook? Somehow, I am curiously drawn to it, but if my wife stopped laughing long enough for me to put it on,the dogs would make short work of it.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I confess I've always wanted one and I think I'd actually wear it....but I haven't gotten around to it. It seems like a specialty suit for someone who wears suits often. I don't wear suits often so it's not high on my list of things TO GET.

Danny


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

I've never seen one in New Orleans, I rarely see seersucker suits here. When I wear mine with a bowtie I often get weird looks.


----------



## Toad (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm becoming curious. When adn where do yoiu wear it? Daytime/night? I realize that personal style is everything, especially with a white suit, but how do you keep from feeling like the ice cream man when you wear it?


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

I once owned linen suit when I was in my 30's.. Loved it for summer wear,very cool and comfy.

Unfortunately I grew and it didn't. Will get another one day. At the very least a jacket.

Mychael


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I had one when I lived in Florida. Wore it to garden parties, church, graduations - outside, daytime kinds of activities where khakis and a polo (though worn by most) weren't enough. Even wore it out a time or two for an early evening on the town which stretched out into a late night.


----------



## nation (Jul 30, 2005)

Wear it quite a bit--maybe 15 times a summer. I can't think of any particular reaction I've received, and if there were, I wouldn't care anyway.

It is very hot here (Phoenix), and most of the business dress is quite "casual". No one seems to think anything of wearing Hawaiian shirts and shorts, so I simply refuse to worry if someone gives me a strange look or comment for wearing linen, or seersucker.


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

Toad said:


> I'm becoming curious. When adn where do yoiu wear it? Daytime/night? I realize that personal style is everything, especially with a white suit, but _*how do you keep from feeling like the ice cream man when you wear it?*_


It doesn't really matter. If you have to ask the question then you won't be able to wear the suit (comfortably). If the question never even crossed your mind then you may be a good candidate.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

There's a couple of older gentleman who I've seen wearing white linen suits in church. They pull it off pretty well, I must say. Like seersucker, only in summer. I have a tan linen suit as I lack the chutzhpah for white at the moment.


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

Toad said:


> Gentlemen: while following a link in another thread, I came upon a white linen suit in Perlis's web site. While I presently do not live in the south, I have spent some time there, have sent two children to Tulane, and can find my way around New Orleans, but I don't think in all my 60 years I have seen an adult male in a white linen suit, orther than the time I met Col Sanders sitting on my front stoop in Saint Louis.
> 
> Is this purely a NO staple? Under what circumstances would one wear such a suit, if your not Tom Wolfe or Hal Holbrook? Somehow, I am curiously drawn to it, but if my wife stopped laughing long enough for me to put it on,the dogs would make short work of it.


It is most definitely a staple. Amongst a certain crowd. On Friday afternoons at lunch at Galatoires you'll see any number of them in the summer. Evening weddings as well.

Although I live a comfortable drive away and frequent the city on numerous occasions throughout the year, I would never make the attempt in my own city. It's just so indigenous to that city, it's almost like wearing a sign around your neck: I'm from New Orleans. I'm happy with my own summer garb.


----------



## Toad (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks to all. I think Prepdad provided the answer I was most expecting, but as I mentioned I am curiously drawn to the suit. It occurs to me, that it is either a fun summer suit for a younger man, or can be worn with some gravitas by an older gent. Being an older gent, and feeling that it probably looks better with age, I popped for a Haspel this afternoon.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Leon Redbone, Tom Wolfe and Colonel Sanders walk into a bar...


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*New Orleans*

I second the comment about Galatoire's on Friday. My office is three blocks from the French Quarter, and Friday is definitely white suit day in the CBD (Central Business District).

As to other occasions for wearing it, in New Orleans a white suit is an acceptable alternative to a tuxedo in the summer. In such an instance it would be worn with black shoes and belt (or braces) and a conservative tie.

Clemson Tiger and I must hang out in diferrent parts of the city. It is a rare occasion when I do not see a seersucker suit during the work week. Actually, today I am wearing mine.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

If you've never seen a white linen suit in NO or rarely see seersucker, you must not get out much beyond the university.

The white linen suit is a staple of summer social events. Weddings, garden parties, charity funtions, etc. Remember, it is very hot and very humid. In the warehouse district there is an art night in mid summer called White Linen Night where everyone wears white linen in whatever way (not simply suits).

Seersucker is worn with frequency, though it not as dressy (if you will) of a look as the white linen suit.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

*Haspel's White Linen*


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

*Totally non-contributory post*

White linen suits make me think of an episode of The Golden Girls in which Sophia and Blanche were both dating a debonair Latin American man. In a suave Latin American accent he said "Now if you ladies will excuse me, I must go and change into my third linen suit of the day."


----------



## Man (Jul 13, 2005)

*Linen Suits- Where?*

Bought a handsome, pure linen suit through www.MisterShop.com.
They let me pick my coat and pant size separately.
Nicely tailored, beautiful fabric. It wrinkles, I love the dressy casual look.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Toad, what do you think of this one?

https://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/...KIQJM&keywords=&mnSBrand=core&size=9&rh=&page=https://www.marksandspencer.com/gp/pr...ize=9&rh=&page

Relatively cheap compared to other linen suits. The putty coloured one, which isnt quite white, but a yellowy creamy colour.
You could wear this for picnics in the park, garden parties or for travelling. Or hot summers nights out or a day on the river.

Are you definately looking for a white linen suit? I dont think your wife would laugh at you in this one. I think it looks good.


----------



## Bird's One View (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd skip that M&S. It's fully lined, mainly with polyester, which defeats the purpose of a summer suit. Look for an unlined or partially rayon-lined suit.


----------



## VincentC (May 23, 2008)

Bird's One View said:


> I'd skip that M&S. It's fully lined, mainly with polyester, which defeats the purpose of a summer suit. Look for an unlined or partially rayon-lined suit.


Excuse my ignorance but what is an unlined or partially rayon lined suit? What are the benefits of them?

Did you read the description in the M&S link? Is polyester not good? 
But im not disagreeing with you at all. I welcome the knowledge.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

VictorC said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is an unlined or partially rayon lined suit? What are the benefits of them?
> 
> Did you read the description in the M&S link? Is polyester not good?
> But im not disagreeing with you at all. I welcome the knowledge.


An unlined suit has no lining. I am not trying to be sarcastic, but that is the best way I can describe it. Not having a lining keeps the jacket cooler. A partially lined jacket has a lining that extends somewhat down the slleves, and from the shoulders to as low as the mid back, but does not extend all the way down to the wrist or to the bottom of the jacket, again, to keep the wearer cooler.


----------



## larsrindsig (Dec 31, 2006)

agnash said:


> An unlined suit has no lining. I am not trying to be sarcastic, but that is the best way I can describe it. Not having a lining keeps the jacket cooler. A partially lined jacket has a lining that extends somewhat down the slleves, and from the shoulders to as low as the mid back, but does not extend all the way down to the wrist or to the bottom of the jacket, again, to keep the wearer cooler.


Plus - I would guess - a porous material such as linen is much easier to breathe through (and have occasional breezes cool you off through) than polyester which tends to be quite tightly woven - and also is essentially plastic which makes it akin to wearing a latex suit.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Toad said:


> Gentlemen: while following a link in another thread, I came upon a white linen suit in Perlis's web site. While I presently do not live in the south, I have spent some time there, have sent two children to Tulane, and can find my way around New Orleans, but I don't think in all my 60 years I have seen an adult male in a white linen suit, orther than the time I met Col Sanders sitting on my front stoop in Saint Louis.
> 
> Is this purely a NO staple? Under what circumstances would one wear such a suit, if your not Tom Wolfe or Hal Holbrook? Somehow, I am curiously drawn to it, but if my wife stopped laughing long enough for me to put it on,the dogs would make short work of it.


I've seen a white suit in Missouri, but...

It was in Hannibal, worn by a Mark Twain impersonator. 
As hot and humid as it gets here, you would think white suits and seersucker suits would be more popular.


----------



## Toad (Jun 10, 2005)

I agree with the earlier comments on the M&S suit. For some reason I fell for the White Haspel. $160, new on EBAY I figured if it turned out to be a joke, it wouldn't hurt too badly.

What I am having trouble with is figuring out how to wear it. Do I go the white bucks, white shirt route, and fear looking like the ice cream man or do I make it a lot more casual. Any ideas?

Today in STL it feels like New Orleans, hot, humid. I just may have to reintroduce white suits to STL.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

Toad said:


> What I am having trouble with is figuring out how to wear it. Do I go the white bucks, white shirt route, and fear looking like the ice cream man or do I make it a lot more casual. Any ideas?
> 
> Today in STL it feels like New Orleans, hot, humid. I just may have to reintroduce white suits to STL.


In New Orleans, it is generally worn with black shoes and a black belt, with a fairly conservative tie.

I definitely would not go with white bucks.


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

A white linen suit? That's a tough one to pull off. If you wear it, act confident. Otherwise, you don't stand a chance.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

The Raleigh BB has them in (which surprised the heck out of me), but for some reason they were extremely heavy for linen. Still, if they're still around in 48L when sale time comes around, I may get one. I'm more a fan of linen sportcoats than linen suits though.


----------



## Faulkner (Jun 24, 2006)

I once went to an Uptown wedding reception and roughly 80% of the men were wearing white linen suits. Ten percent were in seersucker, and the other 10% were, presumably, from "up North."


----------



## mdellison (Sep 24, 2005)

Picked one up at BB last year--I believe it was on the front cover of the catalog too.


----------

